# Webserver mit PHP soll auch SQL können



## ahykes (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo ! Ich mache gerade auch meine Abschlussarbeit.  

Mein Thema : Microsoft IIS Windows 2003 mit SQL-Serverzugriff über PHP. 

So nun habe ich das PHP sehr gut installiert bekommen so dass es richtig läuft. Allerdings wenn ich nun meine PHP-seite mit MSSQL-Befehlen ans fliegen kriegen möchte gibt er mir nichts aus. Also er holt sich keinerlei Daten vom Server und gibt deswegn auch nichts aus.

Nun meine Frage : Muss ich dem IIS noch ein Zusatzmodul (ählich wie MySQL) installieren? wenn ja : Woher kriegt man das? ;-)


----------



## worki2k1 (18. Januar 2005)

Das kommt jetzt drauf an was du genau tun möchtest. Oben erwähnst du, dass du versuchst auf eine MSSQL-Datenbank zuzugreifen. Dafür müsstest du logischerweise den Microsoft SQL Server installiert haben. Wenn du wie unten beschrieben MySQL verwenden möchtest, musst du ebenso erstmal den MySQL-Server installieren. Den findest du, wer hätte es gedacht, beim Hersteller ... Klick


----------



## ahykes (18. Januar 2005)

Das ist mir schon klar ... ;-] 

Ich habe den Server ja schon installiert und wenn ich meine Scripts auf einem Apache laufen lasse, funktioniert auch alles. Nur leider auf dem IIS lüppt dat nicht.


----------

